# How do you "catch up"?



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

My whole family has been sick for the last two weeks, and my house definitely looks like it. I am trying to get caught up on everything, but it is overwhelming. How do y'all get the house back on track when you've been sick? Staying off of HT would probably help, but I just can't help myself. :kung:


----------



## Louisiana Mom (Oct 15, 2004)

I take a day or two and that's all I dedicate it for. I'm a list maker so I usually make a list of what to do.
Gather up all the sheets & blankets the sick ones used & wash them first. Then I'll spray the beds & pillows with lysol & let them air out until the sheets are ready to go back on. 
During that time you can be cleaning kitchen, washing dishes, dusting, etc. 
Another tip, before you start put something in the crockpot for supper like a stew or soup so you only need some crackers or something to go with it. That way when it's all cleaned up you don't have to mess it back up.
The second day I would do more clean-up if necessary and wash the rest of the laundry.
If your children are home get them to help too.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Saturday....assign everyone a room! besides their own rooms.

tell them what you want them to do... may not be perfect, but....it will help catch you up.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

I am a list maker too. I try to start with the bedding and then the bathroom. My DH and I both caught the same "bug" at the same time two weeks ago. You know it is true love when you take turns up chucking and handing each other wet washrags! I had to wait a day or two before hitting the house hard with PineSol and Pledge. Was a little weak. I totally agree with Louisiana Mom, use your Crock Pot! I love mine, and the more I use it the more I love it. Glad everyone is better!


----------

